# Home Theater Rack Build



## timber715 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Home Theater Rack Build #1:*

Started getting gears for my wife who loves watching TV, and before everything arrives I need to make a simple rack. Everything will be made of Mahogany…


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

timber715 said:


> *Home Theater Rack Build #1:*
> 
> Started getting gears for my wife who loves watching TV, and before everything arrives I need to make a simple rack. Everything will be made of Mahogany…


so nice to see you wearing a dust mask, but what about your buddy thats helping you at the bandsaw?


----------



## timber715 (Nov 25, 2009)

timber715 said:


> *Home Theater Rack Build #1:*
> 
> Started getting gears for my wife who loves watching TV, and before everything arrives I need to make a simple rack. Everything will be made of Mahogany…


he is given a mask too, he just choose not to use it.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

timber715 said:


> *Home Theater Rack Build #1:*
> 
> Started getting gears for my wife who loves watching TV, and before everything arrives I need to make a simple rack. Everything will be made of Mahogany…


That wood is going to mak a beautiful project. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

timber715 said:


> *Home Theater Rack Build #1:*
> 
> Started getting gears for my wife who loves watching TV, and before everything arrives I need to make a simple rack. Everything will be made of Mahogany…


Lord save me I found the music humorous…..


----------



## timber715 (Nov 25, 2009)

timber715 said:


> *Home Theater Rack Build #1:*
> 
> Started getting gears for my wife who loves watching TV, and before everything arrives I need to make a simple rack. Everything will be made of Mahogany…


Which part? "why not you and me and my dog" ? hehehe


----------



## timber715 (Nov 25, 2009)

*preparing the shelves*

It is so much easier to woodwork than to edit videos… 
getting some work done and started the legs already.


----------



## timber715 (Nov 25, 2009)

*taking shape...*

almost there with the simple rack taking shape.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

timber715 said:


> *taking shape...*
> 
> almost there with the simple rack taking shape.


The home theatre rack turned out real nice. Can't say the same for your choice of music. Rather offensive IMO.


----------



## timber715 (Nov 25, 2009)

*finishing and completion*

hope you liked the videos, maybe this music as well 

cheers…


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

timber715 said:


> *finishing and completion*
> 
> hope you liked the videos, maybe this music as well
> 
> cheers…


Beautiful. That gloss fininsh is wonderful. The overall design is simple and elegant. Thanks for posting this project.


----------



## timber715 (Nov 25, 2009)

timber715 said:


> *finishing and completion*
> 
> hope you liked the videos, maybe this music as well
> 
> cheers…


Doug, 
Thank you for the comments, it does make documentation worthwhile when someone says something. 
Cheers


----------

